# Suggest tweeters



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

Good off-axis to 20kHz, 30º minimum - preferably 45º.

Pretty flat, peaks being extended rather than multiple, very short peaks.

Cross able at 1,250. 

Low distortion. Breakup after 20k - not before.

Under $70.

Is this possible? :innocent:


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I believe they're on the shelf next to the unicorns


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I know very little about designing speakers, but I notice that the low X-over point will be difficult if not impossible. Your price range is too low for all your criteria. Way out of your price range, but probably close to what you're looking for maybe: 

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...velator-d2905/9900-00-1-tweeter-textile-dome/


----------



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay.

What if I bring the cross over up to 2 kHz, now can I get a tweeter close to that?


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

There are a lot of people on here who know more about speaker design than I do, and hopefully they'll answer this question for you. I think you're probably going to have to sacrifice on your wants more. You're wanting the theoretically perfect tweeter for $70. The tweeter I posted was $260 and still wasn't perfect off axis like you're requesting.

Like all design, you'll have to sacrifice on your wants by what is possible and what your budget allows.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=184&Itemid=179

Seem to work fine even with 1st order cross at 2000Hz.
http://www.audioheuristics.org/projects_gallery/ER18DXT/ER18DXT.htm


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ile said:


> http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=184&Itemid=179
> 
> Seem to work fine even with 1st order cross at 2000Hz.
> http://www.audioheuristics.org/projects_gallery/ER18DXT/ER18DXT.htm


Yes, but it doesn't meet his other requirements of being flat to beyond 20KHz on axis, and off.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

icor1031 said:


> Good off-axis to 20kHz, 30º minimum - preferably 45º.
> 
> Pretty flat, peaks being extended rather than multiple, very short peaks.
> 
> ...


1) What's the need for 30 degree off axis?
2) We always want flat
3) low cross over points are possible, so is blowing the driver voice coil
4) Lots of acceptable quality drivers under $70

Dynaudio D260
Dayton DC28F DIYers favorite
Seas 27TDF my favorite


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

The Dayton RS28F comes pretty close. Here's a link to the Aviatrix design that uses it.

http://speakerdesignworks.com/AviaTrix_2.html


----------

